# AGR Referral Program



## frugalist (Dec 18, 2009)

A few days ago, my wife and I each signed up for the AGR program. It wasn't until after we signed up and received our membership numbers that I realized the plan has a referral program that awards bonus points to the referrer and the referee.

What are the chances we would receive those bonus points if I give them a call and try to charm my way into getting them awarded retroactively?

We have already reserved a quick, frugal roundtrip later this month to get the 500 new member bonus points.

All of this in preparation for a trip from Florida to New York next year.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 18, 2009)

I think you will get the 500 points as a new member, but there is also a program where if you are referred by a member, they get 500 bonus points, but *you would get 1,500 points!* 

I'd be glad to refer you, but I think it may be alot of problems, because you would have to cancel the other account. If you want to try, send me a PM with your email addresses.


----------



## diesteldorf (Dec 18, 2009)

frugalist said:


> A few days ago, my wife and I each signed up for the AGR program. It wasn't until after we signed up and received our membership numbers that I realized the plan has a referral program that awards bonus points to the referrer and the referee.
> What are the chances we would receive those bonus points if I give them a call and try to charm my way into getting them awarded retroactively?
> 
> We have already reserved a quick, frugal roundtrip later this month to get the 500 new member bonus points.
> ...


It never hurts to call. Did you also include your AGR # when you took the initial trip? I signed up for AGR around 4 years ago and shortly afterwards realized I could've signed up under a better offer, so I had them close the first account and sign up again. Of course, it helps when you don't have any points in the account that you're closing.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 18, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I think you will get the 500 points as a new member, but there is also a program where if you are referred by a member, they get 500 bonus points, but *you would get 1,500 points!*
> I'd be glad to refer you, but I think it may be alot of problems, because you would have to cancel the other account. If you want to try, send me a PM with your email addresses.


We haven't taken that first trip yet. It'll be a quick $18 round-trip ($16.20 after AAA discount). In addition to taking the trip to get the 500 point bonus, I want my wife to get a bit of an idea what Amtrak trains are like before we commit to our New York trip planned for late next year (she's never ridden a train before). The reservations are already tied to our new AGR accounts, so I'm just gonna stick with the accounts we have now. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 18, 2009)

diesteldorf said:


> It never hurts to call. Did you also include your AGR # when you took the initial trip? I signed up for AGR around 4 years ago and shortly afterwards realized I could've signed up under a better offer, so I had them close the first account and sign up again. Of course, it helps when you don't have any points in the account that you're closing.


Actually, we're not taking that trip until December 30. And yes, our AGR numbers are attached to the reservations. I think I'll give them a call and see what they can do. Sounds like the worst that will come of it is I'll cancel the two existing accounts and open up two new ones, using myself as referrer on my wife's account. Thus getting the referral bonus points in addition to the new member bonus points. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 18, 2009)

Out of curiosity, I just checked our new AGR accounts online, looking for more info on the referral program. Both accounts have 250-point balances. Don't know where that came from. I certainly don't remember seeing anything about a 250-point sign-up bonus. And I sure hope this is not in lieu of the 500-point bonuses we're expecting after our first trip on December 30. A nice mystery. Oh -- I couldn't find any info on the referral program. No link, nothin'!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 18, 2009)

Remember that canceling your current accounts will also affect the Chase credit card offers, so be careful. Trading 16,000 for 500 would not be a good deal in my mind.


----------



## frugalist (Dec 18, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Remember that canceling your current accounts will also affect the Chase credit card offers, so be careful. Trading 16,000 for 500 would not be a good deal in my mind.


Even my simple mind can see the logic in that. Good point. I think I'll just leave well enough alone, especially since each account already has 250 points we weren't expecting. Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 18, 2009)

frugalist said:


> Both accounts have 250-point balances. Don't know where that came from. I certainly don't remember seeing anything about a 250-point sign-up bonus. And I sure hope this is not in lieu of the 500-point bonuses we're expecting after our first trip on December 30. A nice mystery.


Mystery solved! h34r:

The 250 points are for agreeing to receive an online statement!


----------



## frugalist (Dec 18, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Mystery solved! h34r:
> The 250 points are for agreeing to receive an online statement!


You are so right, Oh Great One (is that the proper way to address you on this forum?)! 

Digging a little into the AGR site, I logged into my account, clicked on the My Account tab, clicked on the My Transactions tab and voila! There it was: Posted Date: 12/14/2009, Type: Bonus, Description: Nov 09 Email Statement Bonus, Points: 250.

I gotta believe this is a one-time bonus, right? Even though the description refers to Nov 09, that doesn't mean we'll get 250 bonus points every month we continue to opt for email statements, does it? That would just be too good to be true.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 18, 2009)

frugalist said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Mystery solved! h34r:
> ...


I allow my friends to call me by my first name - "the"! :lol: (Although they usually use other names!  )



> I gotta believe this is a one-time bonus, right?


Yes - it's one time only!


----------

